# Non mi compila KDE 3.1.2. BUG Report.

## silverfix

```

checking for getpeereid... no

checking for xmkmf... /usr/X11R6/bin/xmkmf

checking various X settings... failed

configure: error: /usr/X11R6/bin/xmkmf (imake) failed.

Make sure you have all necessary X development packages installed.

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdebase-3.1.2 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 118, Exitcode 1

!!! died running ./configure, kde_src_compile:configure

```

uh ?!?!

il portage tree è aggiornato.. la distro è x86 (stable) ho provato anche con altri mirror rsync ma niente...

Bug ? 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cerri

Guarda il config.log cosa dice. Pare di si, cmq.

----------

## silverfix

dove trovo il config.log?

e cmq.. se è un bug.. puoi postare su bugzilla per favore?

----------

## cerri

Lo trovi nella directory work quando emergi il pacchetto in questione.

Ma non posso postare su bugzilla al posto tuo: e che informazioni posto?  :Wink: 

----------

## silverfix

allego il file.

http://silverfix.altervista.org/config.log

----------

## cerri

Non riesco ad accederci  :Sad: 

----------

## michel v

Avevo il stesso problema.

Era perchè c'erano 'sandbox' e 'userpriv' nei miei FEATURES in /etc/make.conf.

C'è la spiegazione in inglese qui: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=70811

--

Scusate il mio italiano, sono corso.  :Wink: 

----------

